# Installer WinIdows sur Mac Pro



## georges1806 (23 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour
Si j'installe Windows sur mon Mac Pro, pourrai-je alors télécharger des applications comme sur un PC. En clair me sera t il possible alors de télécharger des applications  compatibles à un PC?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Décembre 2016)

georges1806 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Si j'installe Windows sur mon Mac Pro, pourrai-je alors télécharger des applications comme sur un PC. En clair me sera t il possible alors de télécharger des applications  compatibles à un PC?
> Merci pour vos réponses.


Salut

Bien sûr. Que tu installes Windows en natif avec bootcamp ou en virtualisation (Parallels Desktop, Vmware ou VirtualBox) tu as accès à tous les logiciels windows.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2016)

georges1806 a dit:


> Si j'installe Windows sur mon Mac Pro


…et que je poste dans le forum "mac portables"… 



hop, je déménage


----------



## georges1806 (23 Décembre 2016)

Merci *jeanjd63 *
*Étant donné que j'aurai besoin d'un DVD contenant Windows 7 pour effectuer l'installation de Windows7 sur mon Mac Pro à l'aide de Bootcamp, et comme je n'ai pas de DVD d'installation, car il ne m'a pas été fourni quand j'avais acheté mon ordinateur, **est il possible d'utiliser à la place l'image système de Windows7 que je peux enregistrer sur un DVD ?*

*[URL='http://forums.macg.co/members/jeanjd63.1099514/'] 
[/URL]*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Décembre 2016)

georges1806 a dit:


> Merci *jeanjd63 *
> *Étant donné que j'aurai besoin d'un DVD contenant Windows 7 pour effectuer l'installation de Windows7 sur mon Mac Pro à l'aide de Bootcamp, et comme je n'ai pas de DVD d'installation, car il ne m'a pas été fourni quand j'avais acheté mon ordinateur, **est il possible d'utiliser à la place l'image système de Windows7 que je peux enregistrer sur un DVD ?*
> 
> * *


Tu dois pouvoir créer un dvd avec l'image ISO


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2016)

georges1806 a dit:


> est il possible d'utiliser à la place l'image système de Windows7


Si Boot Camp ne te le propose pas implicitement, non. 

Entendons nous bien, seuls les derniers Mac depuis 2012 peuvent utiliser directement un fichier .iso pour faire l'installation. Tu peux par contre graver ce fichier .iso, mais je sais par expérience que la gravure devra se faire depuis un vrai PC.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Décembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Si Boot Camp ne te le propose pas implicitement, non.
> 
> Entendons nous bien, seuls les derniers Mac depuis 2012 peuvent utiliser directement un fichier .iso pour faire l'installation. Tu peux par contre graver ce fichier .iso, mais je sais par expérience que la gravure devra se faire depuis un vrai PC.


Je pense que pour graver, depuis le Finder en sélectionnant l'iso puis clic-droit -> "graver le disque" ça devrait le faire.

Sinon depuis le terminal :
*hdiutil burn nom.iso*


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je pense que pour graver, depuis le Finder en sélectionnant l'iso puis clic-droit -> "graver le disque" ça devrait le faire.


Sauf que je n'ai jamais réussi avec mon iMac de 2011 a avoir un DVD bootable, c'est pour cette raison que je conseille de le faire depuis un vrai PC.


----------

